# 6 reds



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

i was looking at my 6 reds a while ago, they are in a 100g tank and have an average of 4inches.. i know the answer is yes but will i get a pair ot two? just need your opinion, i know its a silly question and im just being paranoid not being able to breed them


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

there is no way to tell the sex of a red belly unless you want to cut them open to see if they have eggs (which is pointless) at 4 inches they arn't even sexually mature. i cannot say for sure that youll have a breeding pair or(most of the time it happens by chance) but there are things you can do to help them with the breeding process like stimulate the dry and rainy season, keep up on water changes and offer them a diversified diet and also give them a large enough tank where they are comfortable. just let nature play it's course


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

They are only about 4-6 months old. I would wait a year to a year and a half to start WD simulations unless breeding occurs naturally.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

i know they are sexually dimorphic but im not sure how to simulate the wet and dry season..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Just wait and let nature take it's course. You'll know when you're close when the males start to change color one day. You'll think you have a new species that are black lol. I had 4 pair up out of 10 over 6". Mine started mating right at 6" so wait till next year and you should be in luck. There is alot of stuff you can start doing now that can make breeding in the future alot more possible. If interested just pm me. It's gonna be a LONG type lol


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

i just hope i get a pair from the 6


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't worry, Odds are highly in your favor if you just take time and wait. I doubt it highly you have all the same sex. Just wait and one day you'll see them change color or you'll come home and see them blowing in the rocks or dancing. I think you just need them to age a lil more


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

the odds of you having the same sex once is .5 or 50%. The odds of you having the same sex with 2 fish is .5 x .5 or 25%. By this same logic, with 2 fish the odds of you having one of each sex with 2 fish is 100% - 25% or 75%. 
So the odds of you having at leat one of each sex is 1 - (.5x.5x.5x.5x.5x.5x) or 98.375%

Mine were 1.5 years old and about 6inches when they bred. Just take care of them, give them good diet and water quality, and they will probably breed.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Or like I said...........pretty good lol.


----------

